# CO2 w/powerhead...



## dimsum_424 (May 26, 2005)

I have read posts about using a powerhead to diffuse CO2...but my question is...don't powerheads create more suface agitation and disrupt the CO2 levels in the water?...i used a powerhead before in a non-planted tank...and when water came out of the powerhead there would be air mixed in to it also....would i have to place the powerhead lower in my tank to achieve a non-aired water flow from a powerhead?...and will it diffuse CO2 better than using an airstone in my 10 gallon planted tank?...


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

When talking about using a powerhead for co2 distribution, most people are talking about a powered Co2 Reactor. Essentially, it is a chamber that holds co2 and fresh water is constantly fed into the system. Generally, no Co2 is lost and you get near 100% absorption. Search Co2 Reactors and you'll find the plans and design for many different kinds. 

What i don't understand from you post is that you said air mixed with the water comes out of your powerhead. Do you have an air pump connected to your powerhead? If not maybe there some air trapped inside the powerhead? You might have to invert it to release any trapped air. The powerhead should also be fully submerged to prevent any suction of air as well.

Also, i just realized that you mentioned it being in your 10g. Intank powered reactors generally take up quite a bit of precious space in a tank that size. It might be better for you to look for a glass bell with a ceramic diffuser.


----------



## dimsum_424 (May 26, 2005)

I was thinking about the powerhead reactor because i wanted to diffuse as much CO2 i can using my DIY 2L CO2 bottle...i already have a DIY diffuser bell made with half a water bottle inverted collecting what ever gas coming out...and im not sure if that is gonna cut it...how much would a real diffuser bell cost?...are they the same ones as in Amano's tanks?....and how much CO2 would diffuse by using one of those?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

what a powerhead does, like a reactor or diffuser, is break up large CO2 bubbles and expose the gas to water for better dissolving. In general if you had the powerhead pointing at or close to the surface of the tank then you will gas-off more co2. Many people though will shoot the powerhead down the tank instead of across or keep the powerhead well below the water surface. Many people also use a siphon end to act as an internal reactor where the powerhead sprays bubbles into. On the powerhead CO2 can be injected through the same hole used to extract air usually found along the output end. HTH,

David


----------

